# Remote code for Liteon DVD recorder?



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anyone know the remote code for Liteon LVW-1107HCL DVD recorder?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

In event it's a DISH Network remote, and without knowing which remote you have I can only find codes for a LiteOn VCR. In case they help those codes are 602 and 610. 

If those don't help you can always try a power scan, or if it's a 20.0/21.0/32.0 remote you can use the learning function.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Those codes didn't work. The remote is the IR (2) remote for the 622. It says 6.3 IR/UHF Pro. I tried scanning following the manual's instructions. No luck there either. Thanks though.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I just wanted to touch bases on this issue. Since there isn't a code available for this Liteon DVD recorder for the 6.3 IR remote you can try a power scan. Here are the steps: *Address To Other Equipment Using Code 
Remotes: Multiple Mode Buttons (TV, VCR, AUX) 
Press and hold the desired mode button until all mode button backlights come on, then release. 
Use the number buttons to enter the device code corresponding to the equipment. 
AUX Mode: Before entering the device code: 
Press 0 for a TV 
Press 1 for a VCR/DVD 
Press 2 for any other device
Note: The light will blink off after each digit is entered and then return to a steady light. 
Press the POUND (#) button. 
If the code entered is valid for the remote, the mode light flashes three times.
Remotes: Single Mode Button 
With the desired equipment ON, press and release the Mode button until the light lights up under the corresponding mode. 
Using the tip of a pen or the eraser on a pencil, press the Address button. 
Use the number buttons to enter the device code corresponding to the equipment. 
Press the Address button. *

If this does not work you can upgrade to a 20.0 remote with the learning feature and teach the remote how to operate your DVD recorder. If this is an option that you would like to take you can PM your account or phone number and I can get this setup for you.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I tried your procedure for my remote with multiple mode buttons using codes 602 and 610. They didn't work. I tried every combination and even though some were valid codes none of them worked to turn on or off the DVD recorder. They are probably just VCR codes, not dvd recorder codes.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

When I looked for the codes for your DVD recorder there were no codes for your brand. There are some VCR codes but those wont work. The learning remote is available and supports your receiver. I would be happy to assist you with this upgrade, you can PM your DISH Network account number or phone number and I can get this done for you.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for your help but I don't want to upgrade my remote. I have the Liteon remote and my only wish was to have less remote clutter for this seldom used bedroom TV.


----------

